
Rsync.net CEO to Present on Cloud Infrastructure a CU Boulder on Nov. 20 - rsync
https://calendar.colorado.edu/event/cyberinfrastructure_presentation_and_discussion
======
rsync
I will be giving an hour (or so) long presentation at CU Boulder this coming
Wednesday, November 20.

I will be discussing _both_ the rsync.net platform and cloud architecture in
general as well as discussing the state of UNIX and UNIX systems
administration in 2019 and beyond.

I hope to see some rsync.net customers from the Denver/Boulder area and would
be happy to meet anyone from the HN community as well.

